# Regan (Exorcist) with a bed? vomit?



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

I am doing one room of her too. I rented the movie and have been watching to see what scene I want to do. I think I am just going to have head turn around and hands bound to the bed post. She is wearing the flowered night gown. She can still have the green puke already there. I will have the window covered with those fake flys. We did them on the mirror last year it looked pretty good.


----------

